# lsof warning



## fernandel (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi!

Yesterday was security update and after that lsof gave me a message that it was build for FreeBSD-p4 and now is p7. I rebuild lsof and now I get all the time on the end:

```
lsof: WARNING: /home/fernandel/.lsof_fernandel was updated
```

The warning is if I run as user or as root.

Thank you.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 11, 2018)

```
cat /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.90/lsof_4.90_src/00FAQ:


3.11    Why does lsof update the device cache file?

    At the end of the lsof output you may see the message:

        lsof: WARNING: /Homes/abe/.lsof_vic was updated.

    In this message /Homes/abe/.lsof_vic is the path to the
    private device cache file for login abe.  (See 00DCACHE.)

    Lsof issues this message when it finds it necessary to
    recheck the system device directory (e.g., /dev or /devices)
    and rebuild the device cache file during the open file
    scan.  Lsof may need to do these things it finds that a
    device directory node has changed, or if it cannot find a
    device in the cache.
```

Further reading
/usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.90/lsof_4.90_src/00DCACHE.


----------

